# [Guide] Bionic Files to ICS 6.7.230



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

These files and steps will get your Bionic on ICS with root. Follow directions carefully and enjoy.

To make it simple and help I have made a 1 file tar to download. Contents include FXZ to 902 then supplied 902_905 and .230 files with RSD and new Moto Drivers. Also includes Rooting script.

http://android.matts....com/Bionic.tar


```
<br />
// Use at your own risk, I'm not responsible for anything that happens to your phone. This is the method I choose to do this and it worked without fail.<br />
// You have been warned, now have fun and jump on the band wagon!!<br />
** 902_905.zip treat like a normal update.zip and flash through stock recovery<br />
** 6.7.230 ICS Bionic.zip you will need to unzip before flashing<br />
<br />
**Install Flashing Process**<br />
First back up both SDCARDS and format each<br />
then RSD back to .902<br />
When it boots up for the first time, bypass activation and stuff by touching the 4 corners of the screen<br />
Top Left - Top Right - Bottom Right - Bottom Left<br />
Add 902_905 zip to SDCARD<br />
Reboot into recovery flash ZIP<br />
When it boots up for the first time, bypass activation and stuff by touching the 4 corners<br />
Top Left - Top Right - Bottom Right - Bottom Left<br />
Add 6.7.230 ICS Bionic.zip and crc file to SDCARD  <br />
Reboot into recovery flash ZIP<br />
When its boots up it will be ICS, dont panic wait a few minutes and your set.<br />
**Rooting Process**<br />
Install New MOTO Drivers<br />
Put phone into USB Debugging Mode<br />
Confirm you put your phone into USB Debugging Mode<br />
Click run.bat from the Root Folder.<br />
You are now rooted.<br />
```


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

This all seems awesome is this the official ICS OTA from Verizon or a tweaked version that's floating around? I know a bunch of the custom roms has their flavor of ICS and each has its own list of issues.


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

infolookup said:


> This all seems awesome is this the official ICS OTA from Verizon or a tweaked version that's floating around? I know a bunch of the custom roms has their flavor of ICS and each has its own list of issues.


There is no official ICS from verizon yet.
It's all leaked.


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

dan46n3 said:


> There is no official ICS from verizon yet.
> It's all leaked.


My boss got the Razar and he received ICS OTA update a week ago.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

You rock!


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I assume that if you're running the stock .905 OTA you can just load the 905_ICS.zip file on the SD card, boot into stock recovery and flash it?


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, exactly.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

hacku said:


> I assume that if you're running the stock .905 OTA you can just load the 905_ICS.zip file on the SD card, boot into stock recovery and flash it?


Yep! It is pretty awesome!


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Just loaded this on my Bionic. I also have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus and I must say that I like some of the things that Motorola did. It run really smooth and haven't had any problems with it yet.

Thanks for the files!


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

infolookup said:


> My boss got the Razar and he received ICS OTA update a week ago.


Yes, Razr does not equal Bionic.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

dan46n3 said:


> Yes, Razr does not equal Bionic.


Yeah, us who bought the bastard step child of smart phones rely on people finding leaks. Lord knows when an official update would make it out to us.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Yeah, us who bought the bastard step child of smart phones rely on people finding leaks. Lord knows when an official update would make it out to us.
> 
> Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


According to Motorola's website its coming early 3rd Quarter, which means next month or early August at the latest.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

SonicJoe said:


> According to Motorola's website its coming early 3rd Quarter, which means next month or early August at the latest.


I had the chance to view a print out of an email at the Verizon store where it showed the date of August 7th as the ICS release for the Bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## player52 (Jun 3, 2012)

keep trying to download but it stops at about 36%

anyway you can split this file?


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

New link with 230 added


----------



## crobs808 (May 29, 2012)

Where can I just get the .230 file by itself?

-EDIT-
N/m, I got it from rombot. In what twisted world does .230 come after .2233? Ridiculous









Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

in the worlds of decimal it does =)


----------



## crobs808 (May 29, 2012)

Obsidian said:


> in the worlds of decimal it does =)


The problem is this is not 8th grade math class. In software development it is very inaccurate to leave off the zero. A build number in the 200's would much older than one in 2000. I can't believe this has been adopted so readily by the community. So odd since it is really confusing.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

crobs808 said:


> The problem is this is not 8th grade math class. In software development it is very inaccurate to leave off the zero. A build number in the 200's would much older than one in 2000. I can't believe this has been adopted so readily by the community. So odd since it is really confusing.


It's Motorola coming up with the leak version numbers. It's on them, not the dev community. It just picked up quickly once 2231 and 2233 came out, and it's not causing issues or anything.


----------



## crobs808 (May 29, 2012)

Happy to say I am on 232 non-safe and Liquid 1.5 safe. Everything works and I feel like I can stop the daily flashing finally. Liquid rocks.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## warren_peace (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone accomplishthis WITHOUT formatting the SD card?


----------



## DatacomGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys.. Would RSD'ing back to .902 get me around from having to reinstall all the bloat ware?

I'm on .893 and havent done any upgrades because i dont want to have to worry about reinstalling all that crap. But i really need to do something, phone hasn't been running right and i've been having data problems...

So.. Can I RSD to .902 from where i'm at, without having to reinstall anything?


----------



## coopdroid (Aug 16, 2011)

Much love to _matt, this process is flawless from my experience! THANKS for your hard work on this, outstanding!


----------

